# INTERFACE MIDI



## Guest (Ago 10, 2006)

HOLA A TODOS MI CUESTION ES LA SIGUIENTE: Tengo un teclado M1 y kisiera encontrar una interface para poder respaldar la información del teclado en la computadora, y tambien de los procesadores de VOZ ke tambien son interface via MIDI, la interface ya la venden pero no em ahn podido decir cual es en las tiendas de musica de mi ciudad; si alguien tiene información de eso se los agradeceria.

SALUDOS. ops:


----------



## psicodelico (Ago 10, 2006)

porque no te fijas en:

http://www.usyd.edu.au/anaes/rpa/Loadsmanextras/PCmidi.html
http://www.harmony-central.com/MIDI/interface.html

hay varios documentos para armar esas interfaces, es relativamente facil....
estamos hablando de esas que se conectan directamente al puerto DB15 del joystick, no?
porque tambien existen las MPU410, son PCI, existian las ISA, dificiles de dar con ellas y caras!


----------



## Guest (Ago 11, 2006)

Hola, bueno talves debi dar un poco de mas informaciónramcion, en la PC tengo una terjeta de audio creative con su interface donde va el CD-ROM esta interface ya tiene puerto MIDI estilo mini-DIN IN/OUT, ya cone sto puedo conectar tanto los tecaldos como los sintetizadores, ahora la pregunta seria si pormedio de esta interface seria posible hacer los respaldos tanto d elso teclados como de los sintetizadores y de ke forma?? lo ek nos e es si solo necesito un software especializado o de plano una interface especializada para eso, porke los programas ke tengo son: cool edit, sound forge, ke al igual em sirven para capturar el sonido de grabacion de alguan secuencia ke se realice, de alli no mayor problema; pero en si la idea es hacer respaldos de la informaciónramcion de estos aparatos (teclado, sintetizador de voz) porke aveces se resetean o se borran por ke la pila ya se agoto o X situacion. Para ello entonces no seria la captura de sonido sino el pasar datos, informaciónramcion. Bueno espero haberme explicado de antemano gracias

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pacs (Oct 25, 2006)

hola

no se si ya sera un poco tarde, pero por si acaso te dejo dos links. necesitas un programa que envie y reciba "system exclusive". te dejo dos:

este en particular para el M1 (yo tengo otro, todo un clasico   )
http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/programs/M1LibEd/

y este en general para cualquier aparato MIDI:
http://www.midiox.com/moxdown.htm

suerte!!!


----------

